# A new site...free books :)



## @vi (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi all !

My forum is ready. But this is not related to Nook. I thought it'd be better to have a site rather than forum. The Nook site will be launched soon 

So this forum is about Books ! 

Few days ago, I started hunting for Indian online book forums, to my surprise I couldn't find any except one. So thought of starting one on my own 

So here it is : Readers Enclave  

Sorry, if name seems like copied from somewhere  but it is suggested by my nephew 

My main objective of this site is to 

Reduce piracy on books
Unite all readers, Promote reading and encourage people to read
Let others know that Chetan Bhagat is not only Indian who writes novels. [Seriously, I thought of keeping tag line as "We don't do Chetan Bhagat" ] 
And spread the joy of reading

Right now I am on free hosting and hence no expenses  Instead of spending money on adwords and hosting, I thought it's better to spend on books and give them free for members !

So this is how it is :

My bro is a book worm, as soon as he heard my idea, he gave me 1000 INR next moment 
My nephew gave me amazon coupons of worth $60
Tricked a local book dealer to get two free books 
two of my friends are very happy and about to give me 500 INR 
 
So using all this money, which I am getting for free  and investing all this money to give books to my members for free ! So my contests ~ books are 


1. God Father by Mario Puzo - 10/April/11
2. The Power by Rhonda Bryne - 20/April/11
3. Only Time Will Tell by Jeffrey Archer - 
4. Losing My Virginity And Other Dumb Ideas by Madhuri Banerjee - 
5. I Am Number Four by Pittacus Lore - 


Right now I have planned to give books for every 10-15 days  Once I get enough members / traffic, then I think, I can give books every week. 

So what you can do : 

If you are a bookworm, register yourself today ! Or atleast please share the link in your FaceBook
You can donate your books 
You can sponsor contests 
Give me suggestions [like naming in Forums etc]
Design better  logos / icons for site

Note : I humbly request you to share this in Facebook. If you have atleast one BookWorm friend he/she'd be happy to register. Pleeez 

Here is the link - Free Books Give Away

If you are registering, then it is better to keep same username as here, so that I can identify you guys easily.

I thank my sis, nephews and friends, people over MyBB community and ofcourse Members at TE and E. Without you guys it'd have been hard. Thanks a lot 

@mods - if this considered as spamming, then apologizes.


----------



## SlashDK (Mar 22, 2011)

I think it would be better for you to use ads in the future(not right now) to finance giving away books, then you might even be able to do it daily. It's a nice concept btw. You can put up a daily question from which the best answer will be given the book later. Also it would be nice to promote Indian authors(not chetan bhagat of course).


----------



## @vi (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah, thank you very much


----------



## Rahim (Mar 22, 2011)

I have book collections of more than 140  and they are mostly Non-Fiction.
Check your PM please.


----------



## @vi (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh nice collection 

replied your PM.


----------



## Faun (Mar 22, 2011)

Though I am not an avid reader but I can help monthly


----------



## @vi (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks a lot !! PM replied


----------



## kimojai (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## @vi (Mar 23, 2011)

he he 

Now I have created new sections : 


Members now can Lend / Exchange books. People have posted their books list which they want to give !
Writers contest !


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2011)

enclave much? 

Nice initiative btw.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 24, 2011)

Wonderful initiative. 
I've registered on your forum. (The Conqueror).


----------



## @vi (Mar 25, 2011)

ico said:


> enclave much?
> 
> Nice initiative btw.



Thank u 



The Conqueror said:


> Wonderful initiative.
> I've registered on your forum. (The Conqueror).



Thanks a lot


----------

